# iRasoir G5



## Applecherry (19 Mai 2005)

Petit sondage pour évaluer le pourcentage d'iRasoirs Rev B


----------



## dam45 (19 Mai 2005)

Perso, j'ai reçu le mien aujourdhui
et je dois dire que j'en suis tres satisfait
pas de bruit 'irasoir' pour l'instant, juste un leger bruit de ventilos
mais comparer a mon ancien PowerMac G3, ça n'a rien a voir

pourvu que ça dure....


----------



## ambrine (21 Mai 2005)

Il y a si peu de nouveaux acquéreurs d'iMac G5......   

Je pensais qu'il ferait un carton.


----------



## Papapower (21 Mai 2005)

Reçu le mien hier. Il y a juste un bruit de fond de ventilos. Ce n'est rien du tout comparé à un PC de base mais c'est bien sûr beaucoup plus que le silence royal de mon iBook.

Ceci dit si j'allume le PC qui est à côté on n'entend plus du tout l'iMac  

(iMac 20" sans option, rev B)


----------



## nickos (21 Mai 2005)

Hug!

J'serai bien content de faire quelques commentaires sur e nouvel imac, mais pour ma part, j'attend toujours la bête...

Donc, dès que je l'ai en face à face, après quelques heures de test, je reviens à la charge pour les 1eres impressions.
Par contre, une question: j'ai fait l'achat via l'apple store, et je voulais savoir comment TNT nous tenait au courant de la livraison? M'appellerait-il 24h avant, par exemple, ou dois-je faire le piquet devant ma porte jusqu'à moment M???

Aplouch
N


----------



## Applecherry (21 Mai 2005)

ambrine a dit:
			
		

> Il y a si peu de nouveaux acquéreurs d'iMac G5......
> 
> Je pensais qu'il ferait un carton.



Je pense plutôt que les gens qui l'ont commandé ne l'ont pas encore reçu ou sont en pleine installation...


----------



## Cricri (22 Mai 2005)

Et c'est reparti pour la même histoire
http://discussions.info.apple.com/webx?128@397.LhzmajcBXDl.0@.68ae48ce

Donc le nouvel iMac est (pour beaucoup) un iRasoir de plus.

Vivement le prochain !


----------



## Kr!st0f (22 Mai 2005)

Laisse passer encore quelques semaines, une fois l'euphorie de ceux qui viennent de le brancher passée et le forum sera inondé de plaintes sur son bruit de fonctionnement.

Ca me rappelle quelque chose tout ça ...


----------



## floflo8 (22 Mai 2005)

Cricri a dit:
			
		

> Et c'est reparti pour la même histoire
> http://discussions.info.apple.com/webx?128@397.LhzmajcBXDl.0@.68ae48ce
> 
> Donc le nouvel iMac est (pour beaucoup) un iRasoir de plus.
> ...


 

?????????? Je ne sais pas si tu as bien lu mais quasi tous les témoignages disent qu'ils n'ont pas de problème de son avec la rév B....


----------



## jo_6466 (22 Mai 2005)

Cricri a dit:
			
		

> Et c'est reparti pour la même histoire
> http://discussions.info.apple.com/webx?128@397.LhzmajcBXDl.0@.68ae48ce
> 
> Donc le nouvel iMac est (pour beaucoup) un iRasoir de plus.
> ...


Et à nouveau les mêmes conseils : 
pour les malchanceux (car il y a une majorité de chanceux heureusement) que les retours de materiel et discussions rebutent, il y a la bidouille très éfficace mille fois répétée sur ce forum qui consiste à :

- soit d'enfoncer une carte genre carte de crédit ou une carte à jouer dans la fente et de la déplacer jusqu'à la plus forte atténuation du bruit .. normalement le bord droit de la carte se trouvera à 6,5cms du bord droit de la fente vu de l'avant de l'imacG5
- soit coller un scotch blanc(coquetterie oblige) de 9cms de long par dessus la fente pour permettre à l'air chaud de sortir par les cotés lateraux!! .... à 6,5cms du bord droit de la fente

Cette bidouille prouve que le bruit n'est vraisemblablement pas dû au ventilateur lui-même (ce qui explique que souvent le remplacement du ventilo ne change rien) mais plutôt à une vibration au niveau de la sortie d'air provoquée par les turbulences de l'air expulsé avec force par le ventilateur (ce qui explique que la bidouille fonctionne à tous les coups sur les modèles 20" en tout cas ... les 17" je connais pas)

Bref si quelqu'un(e) couche avec un(e) responsable du bureau de recherche et développement d'Appel        il pourait peut-être lui glisser sur l'oreiller l'idée suivante : revoyez la conception de cette fente de sortie et le problème sera grandement résolu


----------



## Cricri (22 Mai 2005)

floflo8 a dit:
			
		

> ?????????? Je ne sais pas si tu as bien lu mais quasi tous les témoignages disent qu'ils n'ont pas de problème de son avec la rév B....



Ce thread http://discussions.info.apple.com/webx?128@935.Ol5HaixyXg2.0@.68ae48ce est encore confus mais on y trouve ceci:



> I just got a Rev B two days ago. When I first booted the machine it was completely quiet. After loading a ton of apps including Creative Suite 2 from Adobe the machine has a light fan buzz now. It is kind of annoying becasue it's 10 inches from you. I guess I am use to my G4 that was tucked under my desk?.
> 
> just received my imac g5 REV.B with tiger preinstaled. And I have to say that after just 4 hours of playing with it, this constant buzzzing like a giant mosquito is killing me. Its the kind of sound that you cant sleep with.
> 
> ...


----------



## puffade (22 Mai 2005)

On ne peut pas faire plus silencieux chez moi.


----------



## Kr!st0f (22 Mai 2005)

puffade a dit:
			
		

> On ne peut pas faire plus silencieux chez moi.



D'après ta signature c'est d'une revA don tu parles, or le sujet de ce topic est sur la revB, ça va pas mal fausser l'intérêt de ce topic si tous les possesseurs de revA se mettent à poster...


----------



## sellig4 (22 Mai 2005)

nickos a dit:
			
		

> Hug!
> 
> Par contre, une question: j'ai fait l'achat via l'apple store, et je voulais savoir comment TNT nous tenait au courant de la livraison?
> 
> ...


----------



## puffade (22 Mai 2005)

Kr!st0f a dit:
			
		

> D'après ta signature c'est d'une revA don tu parles, or le sujet de ce topic est sur la revB, ça va pas mal fausser l'intérêt de ce topic si tous les possesseurs de revA se mettent à poster...




désolé, erreur d'inattention


----------



## ericroc (26 Mai 2005)

je viens d'acheter le miens et le bruit est très nettement inférieur a mon ancien PC Portable (haut de gamme), il est top meme avec plusieurs applications (iphoto, imovie; safari...) le seul petit défaut viendrait du lecteur de CD un peu bruyant il est vrai.


----------



## JEAN-PHI (27 Mai 2005)

Bonjour,

concernant la bidouille consistant à boucher une partie de la fente d'aération, vous ne craignez pas que cela entrave la ventilation et provoque quelques dégâts sur la machine ?


----------



## Totolo (27 Mai 2005)

Comparé à mon vieux pc portbale c'est le silence total !! J'en pouvais plus... une horreur je vous dis ^^
Sinon sur la revB il y a bien sûr un léger bruit de ventilo mais on oubli très rapidement. Très heureux de mon switch en tout cas.


----------



## ambrine (27 Mai 2005)

JEAN-PHI a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour,
> 
> concernant la bidouille consistant à boucher une partie de la fente d'aération, vous ne craignez pas que cela entrave la ventilation et provoque quelques dégâts sur la machine ?


 Il ne s'agit pas de boucher mais de dévier le flux d'air sortant...


----------



## ambrine (27 Mai 2005)

ambrine a dit:
			
		

> Il ne s'agit pas de boucher mais de dévier le flux d'air sortant...



De toute façon je vais surveiller de près la température du CPU, je laisse allumer mon mac en permanence et je vais laisser le papier pour voir si il y a un risque. La plus forte T° atteinte pour l'instant chez moi 67,4°C.


----------



## polo50 (29 Mai 2005)

Et oui je dois avoir ce que l'on appelle un irasoir aussi ! en fait le 20 rev B que je viens d'acheter à comme particularité de ne jamais arrèter de ventiller certes ce n'est pas un bruit infernal mais cele ne s'arrete jamais sauf lorsque la machine se met en veille ! contrairement à mon Imac G4 qui était bcp plus bruyant , le ventillo de l'Imac G5 est moindre mais ne s'arrete jamais (un espoir toutefois les temperatures un peu élevés mais c'est un mince espoir) 
Alors le coup d'obstruer partiellement la sortie d'air n'est d'aucun effet chez moi (même si s'obstrue sur 80% la sortie) dommage c'est le seul défaut que je lui trouve . enfin on s'habitue à tout il parrait !


----------



## polo50 (30 Mai 2005)

Bon bhe finalement il fait peu de bruits mon nouveau joujou il y a eu une poussée des ventillos lors des grosse chaleurs mais la il est redevennu calme enfin c pas le silence total (comme le cube ou le mac mini) mais un ronronement normal des ventillos !


----------



## agalujie (30 Mai 2005)

Mon Imac G5 est un modèle 17'' que j'ai acheté à la Fnac début mars (modèle spécial adhérents avec 512 Mo).
Pas de problème de bruit jusqu'à la semaine dernière où le bruit des ventilos s'est mis à me gener beaucoup; j'ai lu les différents posts sur le sujet (irasoir) et ne trouvant pas de solution j'ai appelé l'applecare qui m'a demandé de réinstaller Panther (avec conservation de mes paramètres) et depuis j'ai retrouvé mon Imac comme je l'ai toujours aimé cad silencieux.


----------



## jo_6466 (30 Mai 2005)

polo50 a dit:
			
		

> Et oui je dois avoir ce que l'on appelle un irasoir aussi ! en fait le 20 rev B que je viens d'acheter à comme particularité de ne jamais arrèter de ventiller certes ce n'est pas un bruit infernal mais cele ne s'arrete jamais sauf lorsque la machine se met en veille ! contrairement à mon Imac G4 qui était bcp plus bruyant , le ventillo de l'Imac G5 est moindre mais ne s'arrete jamais (un espoir toutefois les temperatures un peu élevés mais c'est un mince espoir)
> Alors le coup d'obstruer partiellement la sortie d'air n'est d'aucun effet chez moi (même si s'obstrue sur 80% la sortie) dommage c'est le seul défaut que je lui trouve . enfin on s'habitue à tout il parrait !


lorsque les ventilos semblent s'en donner à coeur joie sans raison il suffit souvent d'éteindre (mettre en veille ne suffit pas) le Imac pour qu'il redémarrage sans les ventilos


----------



## pampelune (9 Juillet 2005)

POur la bidouille de la carte, j'ai mis juste un tout petit bristol d'environ 3cm de large à peine posé dans la fente et ça stoppe le rasoir (qui n'était pas très fort il faut le dire).

Ca marche très bien je trouve, merci de l'info


----------



## jojofk (9 Juillet 2005)

pas besoin de carte moi, mon revB ventile.. c tt.. et c pas bien gênant quand l'esprit est ailleurs..


----------



## jo_6466 (10 Juillet 2005)

jojofk a dit:
			
		

> pas besoin de carte moi, mon revB ventile.. c tt.. et c pas bien gênant quand l'esprit est ailleurs..


Un petit morceau de collant ne coûte rien  ...


----------



## jojofk (10 Juillet 2005)

bon ok c'etait peut etre pas la peine que j'intervienne pour dire que je n'avais pas de prob.. cela dit je comprends pas..: je te cite ou quoi?... l'esprit ayant alors singé ce qu'il a pu lire.. car je ne me souviens pas!!
m'enfin, sans rancune..


----------



## pampelune (10 Juillet 2005)

jo_6466 a dit:
			
		

> Un petit morceau de collant ne coûte rien  ...



oui c'est ce que j'ai fait et c'est tout de même plus pratique


----------



## SuperCarotte (13 Juillet 2005)

Je compte acheter mon iMac G5 1,8 GHz à la fin du mois, dès que la paye est arrivée ...   
On verra bien si j'ai de la chance à la loterie


----------



## jojofk (21 Juillet 2005)

bon bah finalement le coup du scotch blanc.. c'est .. mieux! 
Pas de soucis de surchauffe à votre avis? parce que quand on voit les plastiques qui craquent...


----------



## jo_6466 (21 Juillet 2005)

jojofk a dit:
			
		

> bon bah finalement le coup du scotch blanc.. c'est .. mieux!
> Pas de soucis de surchauffe à votre avis? parce que quand on voit les plastiques qui craquent...


6 mois de scotch derrière moi et pas une ombre de semblant de problème de surchauffe ... donc tu peux être rassuré.

mais rassures-moi à mon tour .. tu as bien placé le scotch comme indiqué et surtout qu'il est bien resté à plat car l'air doit pouvoir sortir par les cotés latéraux de la gorge de ventilation?
Au début lorsque j'ai cherché et mis au point cette bidouille j'avais pratiquement bouché l'entièreté de la fente arrière et le mac s'était coupé net par surchauffe grâce à la présence d'un détecteur de Température de sécurité ... et il a redémarrer sans rechigner après refrodissement .. donc tu peux être rassuré aussi de ce coté-là si un jour cela devait aariver mais mes 6 mois de pratique intensive ont démontré le risque zéro

J'en profite pour lancer à nouveau l'appel suivant: si quelqu'un couche avec un ingénieur du bureau de recherche et de développement de Apple il pourrait glisser à son oreille de revoir la forme de la fente de ventilation de l'imac20' ce qui améliorerait déjà pas mal le bruit général engendré par la bête


----------



## Marcmaniac (22 Juillet 2005)

'jour à tous !
De mes démêlés anciens avec mon imac rev A, j'en suis sorti car apple procédera dans les jours qui viennent à un changement de machine pour une rev B et alors, je pourrai comparer......
C'était juste pour une infos comme quoi même après 8 mois de combat et de lutte avec Apple, on peut avoir gain de cause , mais faut quand même y croire !


----------



## Tangi (25 Juillet 2005)

nickos a dit:
			
		

> Hug!
> 
> J'serai bien content de faire quelques commentaires sur e nouvel imac, mais pour ma part, j'attend toujours la bête...
> 
> ...


Le problème avec TNT c'est qui n'ont pas d'antennes partout... Moi je l'ai commandé par téléphone pour pouvoir bénéficier des 6% de ma carte Fnac, et j'habite Rennes où il n'y a aucune antenne TNT apparemment, c'est de la sous-traitance... Une véritable galère, j'ai attendu toute la journée avant de rappeler TNT à Paris à 17h30 pour m'entendre dire que le livreur n'avait pas trouvé l'adresse et qu'il l'avait renvoyé au dépôt, pas de coup de téléphone pour donner ne serait-ce qu'une plage horaire de deux heures, et surtout on ne prévient pas le client qu'on ne parvient pas à toruver son adresse... Mais ça c'est sur Rennes il ne faut pas généraliser... Tu as dû recevoir ton iMac mais le mieux c'est d'aller directement sur le site de TNT et avec le numéro de client que t'auras fournis Apple, pour suivre avec précision l'évolution de la commande...

Pour revenir au sujet de cette discussion, j'ai un iMac G5 20' RevB depuis quelques jours, étant en vacances je n'ai pas encore pu testé pleinement la bête, mais à part un léger bruit de ventilos, rien de bien méchant à signaler...


----------



## velouria (1 Août 2005)

J'ai un iMac G5 Rev B, acheté il y a un peu plus d'1 mois avec 1Go de Ram. Grosse déception sur le bruit. Plus qu'iRasoir, il se met à ventiler façon diesel dès que je le sollicite un peu trop. Un vrai chantier. Depuis que, dans les préférences systèmes, j'ai mis les performances du processeur sur minimum, ça s'est arrangé. Mais bon, ça fait un peu chier de devoir se brider pour des questions de bruit. J'ai beau être un inconditionnel de Mac, je suis quand même très déçu sur ce coup-là. A 1600 euros la machine, je pense qu'il n'est pas trop demandé d'avoir du matériel de qualité...


----------



## Lodoss (1 Août 2005)

Bonjour,

iMac G5 20" 2Ghz 1Go de ram depuis 1 mois maintenant.
Il fait un léger bruit par papport à mon ancien iMac G3 DV400 que je n'entendait pas du tout:love: .
En fait ce qui me gêne le plus dans ce bruit c'est qu'il en constant, même quand je ne travaille pas sur l'iMac que l'écran est noir, que l'activité du disque est nul il fait le même bruit que lorsque que je travaille. Et cela me gêne plus que le bruit lui-même. Pourquoi le bruit ne diminut pas quand il est en veille. Vous trouvez cela normal vous ?

Pour ne plus entendre ce bruit il faut que je suspende l'activité, est là je retrouve le silence de mon feu G3:love: .


----------



## Lodoss (4 Août 2005)

bonjour, j'ai essayé la carte dans la fente et effectivement ça marche l'iMac est un peu plus silencieux  

Par contre pour l'emplacement de la carte, j'ai mis la carte dans la fente coté droit (le devant de l'iMac face à moi) et je l'ai faite glisser vers la gauche jusqu'à être arrêté par une butée. voilà


----------



## Cricri (4 Août 2005)

On va bientôt pouvoir fêter les un an de l'iRasoir


----------



## silaxi (14 Août 2005)

Contribution personnel à se sujet épineux l'horrible iMac pas fini a priori 

Bien decider à ne pas attendre plus longtemps, je part à la Fnac (digital paris) acheter un IMAC 20" (2GHZ)
Retour maison, j'allume et.... IFRIGO, pas vraiment iRasoir plûtot frigo...

Je lis tout bien les forums "bruit imac" (quasiment la soirée) et définitivement, ça vient du bas de l'ordi. J'ai beau me rien faire dessus (d'ailleurs tout 1er démarrage dejà le bruit) sans application lancées ou plein en même temps le bruit est strictement le même.

C'est le seul problème de bruit:
Pas de problème de ventilateur en haut de la bête même plûtot super silencieux (sauf en mode Target, ils tournent à fond. Normal?)
Pas de problème de température
Pas de bruit sur le lecteur CD/DVD très silencieux lui aussi (ça me change de mon iMac G4)
Pas de bruit de HD, grand silence

Par contre, comme déjà vu ici (mais rare) et malgré la bonne réputation de la dalle, j'ai des zones franchement plus lumineuses au 4 coins de l'écran. (photo de l'écran)

Donc dès mardi retour à l'envoyeur (la Fnac) je vais demander un échange, on sais jamais il y en a des bon peut-être.

Une dernière question, Comment connaitre la date de fabrication du produit?? Sur la boite c'est marqué "2005/04/14", ça correspont à la date d'achat par la fnac ou à la date de fabrication? je me dis que apple a peut-être fait des amélioration depuis (Même une mises à jour je sais plus de quand date la dernière..) Je peus peut-être demander au retrait des achats un ordi de leur dernier arrivage??

Merci à vous, je vais au lit  avec une oponion mitigée sur ma nouvelle machine


----------



## iPower (14 Août 2005)

Les derniers iMac ont été mis à jour le 3 mai  C'est bizarre cette date. Mais peut-être qu'on ne peut pas se fier à la date de mise à jour car ils ont très probablement été construits à l'avance.


----------



## Marcmaniac (14 Août 2005)

J'ai donc actuellement deux imac g5 20" sous la main , un rev A d'octobre 2004 et un rev B du 112 aout 2005 !
Le second m'a été livré par apple parce que le premier faisait du bruit et ils me l'ont échangé ....belle opération me direz-vous ............reste à voir, comparer, etc......
Conclusion :
1-le rev B est plus bruyant que le A !!!!! Si !!!Sans discussion possible et ce, dans tous les compartiments du jeu : au démarrage, au repos, en charge !
2-L'écran du rev B a plus + de contraste que la rev A !
3-Le bord gauche de l'écran du rev B est plus sombre que le reste de l'écran sur une bande d'environ 2 cm.


 Question : La pomme apple (en haut à gauche de l'écran) est bleue foncée alors que sur la rev A, elle est bleue clair avec un reflet blanc. Quelqu'un pourrait me dire si la couleur de la pomme a changé avec panther ou est-ce mon écran qui me joue des tours ?

Merci ! 

Conclusion de conclusion : Je fais des copies d'écran, des enregistrements et je compare pour argumenter auprè d'Apple. Il me semble être un peu en position de force car j'ai deux imac g5 en ce moment......Je devais rendre le premier le 18 aout !
Je les ai déjà recontacté par fax pour trouver une solution. Bordel, j'en ai ma claque !


----------



## silaxi (14 Août 2005)

Rectification concernant mon post sur mon nouveau iMac G5, en fait il est super bruilant part les ventilateurs du haut, aussi :-(
Sinon, j'ai trouver une solution temporaire concernant irasoir: j'ai roulé un journal et je l'ai placé entre le pied et le bas de l'écran, ça étouffe le bruit strident. J'avais peur pour l'air aussi (que ça l'étouffe) mais je suis resté super vigilant et la température aurai meme tendance à baissé un "chouya" 

Bref de toute façon je suis décider à le ramener mardi, et si il m'en redonne un foireux, j'aentendrais l'apple expo, il y aura p'tre qq chose pour moi......


----------



## Monsieur Paul (14 Août 2005)

C'est sûr, il fait plus de bruit que mon iMac DV sans ventilo, ou qu'un iBook. Mais ça reste raisonnable. Il y a juste des vibrations déplaisantes parfois. On bouge un peu l'écran, et ça va.


----------



## silaxi (14 Août 2005)

> C'est sûr, il fait plus de bruit que mon iMac DV sans ventilo, ou qu'un iBook. Mais ça reste raisonnable. Il y a juste des vibrations déplaisantes parfois. On bouge un peu l'écran, et ça va.



 MDR
 On ne doit pas avoir la meme machine


----------



## Cricri (14 Août 2005)

Mais c'est pas vrai! Vous êtes incorrigible !!! :hosto: Une palme à Marcmaniac !  

Aucun problème n'a été résolu concernant le bruit (Ent tout cas concernant le ventilo du CPU [bruit du haut centre droit face écran])


Bon j'abuse, Marcmaniac je suppose que tu n'avais pas le choix, tu étais obligé de faire l'échange avec un iMac ?

Pour la pomme, tu es sous Panther avec le premier et Tiger avec le second ?

Bon sinon je reprends : Si vraiment l'iMac G5 vous démange, essayez-le ! Si le bruit des ventilos après 45 minutes de montée de régime ne vous convient pas (ce que je comprends parfaitement  ) vous avez dix jours pour demander un REMBOURSEMENT (avec la FNAC c'est plus simple).

Les machines Apple sont un tel plaisir, c'est pas la peine de le gâcher. N'écoutez pas les sirènes de la secte. :love:


----------



## Marcmaniac (15 Août 2005)

Bonjour Cricri ! 

Effectivement, je pense que la pomme de tiger est bleue foncée alors que la pomme de panther est bleue claire avec reflet blanc. (autant pour moi) Il n'en reste pas moins que l'écran est beaucoup plus contrasté avec un coin gauche plus sombre nettement et un droit moins nettement sombre.

Autre précision pour Cricri, je n'ai effectivement pas pu changer mon imac rev A contre autre chose qu'un imac rev B. J'avais proposé un remboursement simple ou un "bon d'achat" sur l'apple store avec commande d'un power mac et écran apple 20" en direct live tout de suite avec rajout de la différence.......proposition impossible ....pour l'apple store service clientèle.......français m'a t'on répondu !

Le problème pour moi, désormais, c'est "qu'est ce que je peux faire" et "qu'est ce que je renvoie" le 18/8 ? (le rev A, le rev B, les deux ou aucun des deux ?)

J'attends quand même un signe du service clientèle d'ici là. J'ai tout fait pour.

J'en ai marre mais j'en ai marre de cette histoire abracada-mac-esque !


----------



## titigrou (16 Août 2005)

Moi c'est un bruit enorme et super ch.... le proc est à 78 degrés en permanence je sais pas si c'est normal.
Pour info la températue je la vois avec le widget température...  c'est normal ou pas du tout??


----------



## Marcmaniac (16 Août 2005)

titigrou a dit:
			
		

> Moi c'est un bruit enorme et super ch.... le proc est à 78 degrés en permanence je sais pas si c'est normal.
> Pour info la températue je la vois avec le widget température...  c'est normal ou pas du tout??


Pas trop non !


----------



## titigrou (16 Août 2005)

help me!!!


----------



## silaxi (16 Août 2005)

Bon elle ne concerne que moi....
Dans ce meme Forum, je vous ai dis, samedi, avoir acheter un iMac G5 bruillant avec un pb d'écran.
Je suis allé à la fnac cet apres-midi pour l'échanger.
Je vous parlais aussi de la date sur la boite "2004/04/14". D'après le SAV fnac, c'est la date de sortie d'usine, j'en ai demandé un plus récent au cas ou il y aurai des amélorations. On m'as dis que ce n'étais pas possible de choisir, c'était le gars dans la reseve qui en sortait un ( etpas mon interlocuteur lui-même).
On m'a finalement donné un "2004/04/07" donc encore plus vieux a priori.
Retour maison, direct branché et oh Miracle..... Le silence!!!!
Sincerement je me m'y attendait pas...
J'entend encore qq jours pour être sur que tout aille bien mais je crois avoir eu de la chance....
Concernant l'écran c'est mieux, mais il y a encore deux halo plus lumineux en haut à droite et en bas à gauche ( ça ne se voit quen base lumiere et sur fond noir, genre bande de DVD). Mais je ne le changerai pas pour ça, c'est pas tres grave.

J'en ai profité pour demander s'il y avait bcp de retour concernant ce produit. A priori "il y en a", mais d'apres lui normal vu qu'il en ecoule pas mal pense-t-il.

Par contre, concernant nos problèmesde bruit, est-ce-qu'il serais interessant de regroupé les numero de serie qui marche et qui marche pas, ou ceux des ventilateurs?

En tout cas je vous souhaite bonne chance à vous.....
Et encore merci pour votre aide


----------



## sonnyboy (17 Août 2005)

Papapower a dit:
			
		

> Reçu le mien hier. Il y a juste un bruit de fond de ventilos. Ce n'est rien du tout comparé à un PC de base mais c'est bien sûr beaucoup plus que le silence royal de mon iBook.
> 
> Ceci dit si j'allume le PC qui est à côté on n'entend plus du tout l'iMac
> 
> (iMac 20" sans option, rev B)


 
On voit que t'as pas de PC, mon dell est plus silencieux que mon Imac G5 (même depuis son retour SAV), et en plus mon DELL à le bon gout d'être sous la table...

Faut dire n'importe quoi tout le temps.


----------



## Ycare (17 Août 2005)

Je dois avouer que vous m'aviez fait peur avec toutes ces histoires de bruit...
Mais après un petit mois sur IMac 20" RevB G5... et bien rien de bien méchant à déclarer.

L'ordi se transforme en Arianne que (et uniquement que ) ce dernier atteint un seuil critique de température, normal donc (ah et aussi quand il m'a planté deux fois en entrée de veille, mais réglé avec le désactivation de l'arret des disques dur ).
Et sinon c'est le rêve, ma clim de maison fait 10 fois plus de bruit que l'ordi au moment même où je vous parle ( Je suis à Tokyo, 30° à l'ombre, air humide, et ne s'arrête que pour des orages où la température baisse à 25° ).

Les ventilateurs accélèrent légérement quand la pièce monte à une trop haute température ( clim coupée, pièce fermée, et logiciels que je ne devrais pas utiliser à des mauvaises fins qui utilisent le proc en plus de la connexion internet ).

Donc voilà, mon mac ? J'en suis content, non, pas de bande plus sombre sur l'écran, pas (encore) de pixels morts, la pomme bien bleue, bah je l'ai switché avec shapeshifter ( Je l'ai acheté !!! C'est la première fois que je fais ça ^^ ).

Enfin un ordi avec lequel je peux dormir, même allumé .

Voila pour mon ICoussin !


----------



## titigrou (17 Août 2005)

Quand tu parles de la pomme bien bleue c'est celle en dessous de l'ecran??
Parce que moi elle s'allume pas du tout! je sais pas si elle sert à ça ou pas!


----------



## Berry (17 Août 2005)

titigrou a dit:
			
		

> Quand tu parles de la pomme bien bleue c'est celle en dessous de l'ecran??
> Parce que moi elle s'allume pas du tout! je sais pas si elle sert à ça ou pas!



Roooooooh
meuh non !

on fait pas du tunning à la pc ici !

voyons t'imagines cette pomme qui s'allume en face de ton nez toute la journée ?
strabisme convergent garanti... 


ils te parlent de la pomme bleu du "menu pomme" en haut à gauche je suppose


----------



## Tangi (17 Août 2005)

titigrou a dit:
			
		

> Quand tu parles de la pomme bien bleue c'est celle en dessous de l'ecran??
> Parce que moi elle s'allume pas du tout! je sais pas si elle sert à ça ou pas!


Pas du tout, la pomme en bas de l'écran ne s'allume pas, elle n'est pas faite pour ça... Remarque ça pourrait être sympa, un peu comme sur les PowerBook et les iBook...

Il parle de la pomme de la barre des menus, en haut à gauche, le menu pomme quoi... Mais comme moi, sa pomme ne doit plus être très bleue, moi aussi j'ai investi dans ShapeShifter ... (pas très content d'avoir déboursé 20 ¤ pour un logiciel qui m'a planté mon système plus d'une fois, là tout à l'air de fonctionner, mais jusque quand... )...

Enfin je m'écarte du sujet initial...

Moi aussi je suis sur iMac G5 RevB depuis un peu plus d'un mois, aucun souci de ventilos à signaler, un vrai bonheur cette machine...

...


----------



## titigrou (17 Août 2005)

Oki pour la pomme
C'est clair ce serait cool la pomme en bleue comme sur l'ibook! Ca oit etre bricolable ca si on est un peu casse cou!!!
Pour l'imac, j'ai mis en performance reduite, mon proc a perdu 15 degres et les ventilos se sont calmes... mais je sent une difference....


----------



## freefalling (6 Septembre 2005)

Posté il y a plusieurs semaines :

Il y a déjà beaucoup de posts sur ce sujet. Le probleme existe apparement autant sur les iMac de première génération RevA, ainsi que la seconde RevB (si iMac acheté vers Mai 2005, avec carte ATI Radeon et Tiger me semble t-il).

J'ai pour ma part fait l'acquisition d'un iMac G5 en novembre 2004 (première génération donc) avec 17' 1.8Mhz, 1Go SDRAM, Carte Nvidia 64bits et 80Go DD. Je tourne toujours avec les dernières mises à jour, suis donc sous Tiger 10.4.2.

J'utilise mon iMac principalement pour écouter de la musique, faire des montages sur iMovie et iDVD, et du traitement d'image sous Photoshop CS. Dans ma mémoire, les premières fois que j'allumais mon iMac, je ne pouvais en croire mes oreilles : un souffle à peine sortait du dos de la machine, il suffisait de parler pour masquer les quelques décibels. Installé alors à quelques mètres de mon PC, l'iMac était 100% silencieux.

Mais voilà, comme de nombreux utilisateurs maintenant, l'histoire se gâte quelques semaines plus tard. La machine si respectueuse est vite devenue un calvaire. Quoi de pire que de travailler devant un écran dont la soufflette "bourine" en permanance, surtout quand, normalement, les taches effectuées ne sont pas sensés demander tant de ressources..?

Finalement, je me persuade que cela est normal, qu'il fait surement chaud dans la pièce et que ca devrait passer (déjà, il faut aimer la bête. J'aurais jamais pardonné un tel bruit même à un PC !).

Les mises à jour de OsX s'enchainent, de Panther 10.3.7 (que j'avais à l'origine) pour Tiger 10.4.2 aujourd'hui, avec réinstallation complète du systeme, pour faire "tout beau tout neuf". Rien à faire, le bruit persiste.

Je télécharge Temperatur Monitor pour connaître un peu les dessous de la fournaise... Et là, le drame. A l'heure où j'écris ces lignes, les températures maximales enregistrées dans les 7 derniers jours (historique maximal du logiciel) je tourne à :
CPU : 79.2 C
Hard Drive : 57 C
SMART Disk : 59 C
Cela explique peut-être pourquoi le moulin mouline de manière attroce, mais cela reste un gros probleme.

Pour info, quand je démarre l'iMac, il tourne à 48C environ. Une fois que je lance, iTunes 4.9, Photoshop et Safari, "BAM!" : + de 75 C et la soufflette qui s'emballe plus encore. Quand je ferme le tout, que je m'absente plus d' 1/2 heure, je reviens et la 64 C, toujours une souffelette atroce.

Je ferai aussi remarquer, comme d'autres, que sous safari, lors d'animations dans des pages WEB, dans www.allocine.fr par exemple (pubs, & Co), le bruit augmente jusqu'au maximum et est insupportable, et ne s'arrête que lorsque que je ferme COMPLETEMENT Safari. En effet, si je change de site, l'iMac continuera de s'exciter dans le vide.

Je pourrais détailler plus encore ces soucis qui ne sont pas particuliers à MON iMac G5, mais à de nombreux autres utilisateurs.

Pour régler le problème, je ne suis pas vraiment pour les cartes, scotch ou "tapis" pour diminuer le bruit. J'ai sousigné à AppleCare, je vais donc téléphoner et voir ce qui est proposé ... wait&See...
--------------------------

Voila, a l'heure d'aujourd'hui, quand j'allume mon iMac, c''est pire : 80C et baisse à 60C environ les minutes suivantes. C'est vraiment ch...
Je n'ai pas encore contacté AppleCare, car plusieurs personnes que je connais m'ont dit pouvoir faire quelque-chose.... Resultat: rien de nouveau.

Comme mon iMac est un outil que j'utilise énormément, en contactant AppleCare, pensez-vous qu'il me sera remplacé (et rapidement) ???

(Pardon++, je suis long)


----------



## titigrou (6 Septembre 2005)

Tu décris exactement ce qui se passe sur le mien au niveau des températures et tout...
Je l'ai mis en perf réduite, et là je ne dépasse plus les 70 degrés et le bruit est "suportable"...
 
Si tu as des news, fais nous en part...


----------



## tweek (6 Septembre 2005)

re salut!!

en parlant de temperature titigrou, sache que le mien monte parfois jusqua 90 selon le widget!!!  

donc rassure toi t'es pas oblige de diminuer les performances de ton ordi...

quand au bruit je ne sais pas trop ce que vous appelez un ventilo bruyan mais le mien s'entend apres avoir passe un bon 1/4 d'heure sur nanosor par exemple quand a dire si pour moi cest fort... mon pc (portable en plus) faisait encore plus de bruit!

quand a savoir si ca risque de bousiller la puce a 90 je n'en sais rien...


----------



## titigrou (7 Septembre 2005)

Oui moi aussi je l'entends même en jouant a tiger woods 2005! non mais c'est hallucinant le bruit que ça fait ce ventilo...
Y a un tuto sur macbidouille, si tu veux je te retrouverai l'adresse exacte, pour mettre de la mousse d'isolation pour le bruit dans le boîtier du dit ventilo à priori, les users semblent heureux!


----------



## tweek (7 Septembre 2005)

ouaiis ca serait cool!!

j'essayerai d'en mettre car il parait que le g5 est TRES facile a demonter!



(seulement il faut faire attention a la coque qui se raye assez facilement)


----------



## titigrou (7 Septembre 2005)

Tient voilà l'adresse! Je n'ai pas encore eu le courage d'essayer, puis là avec la rentrée je ne penses pas avoir le temps, on verra après les partielles de janvier! Tient nous au courant si tu le fais!


----------



## freefalling (7 Septembre 2005)

Ca y est, coup de fil à Apple.

    Pas de miracle, comme prévu. Juste des vérifications de base.

    Ainsi, pour ceux et celles qui sont sûr(e)s de leur diagnostic iRasoir et ne souhaitent pas perdre du temps au téléphone (ceux qui n'ont pas de garantie vont payer bien cher la looooongue communication...)

SOLUTION 1- Suivre toutes ces instructions qui vous seront demandées durant l'appel (ou vous éviterons de rapeller) à savoir dans l'ordre :

a) installer Tiger 10.4.2
b) mettre à jour tous vos logiciels
c) si vous n'avez qu'un seul compte, en créer un second et vérifier si différences/améliorations il y a.
d) redémarrer l'iMac et rester appuyer sur alt+Pomme+P+R et attendre, après le premier "BONG" 3 nouveaux "BONG" (cela peut être assez long)
e) ouvrir l'iMac et appuyer sur le bouton metallique creusé entouré de 3 petites vis (bouton grand comme une pièce) situé à droite du ventilateur (celui de  droite). Redémarrer. Cela peut réinitialiser l'heure, mais rien de grave.
f) lancer Apple Hardware Test (CD fourni avec l'iMac) en redémarrant l'iMac et en restant appuyé sur "C". Faire un cheking complet
g) éventuellement pour les possesseurs de l'AppleCare : utiliser TechTool Deluxe
h) réinstaller Tiger EN ARCHIVANT VOS FICHIERS et remettre à jour si nécessaire
i) vous avez déjà gagné beaucoup de temps

k) c'est là où j'en suis actuellement, et après réinstallation de Tiger (je sais bien que c'est inutile, mais c'est pour dire qu'on a tout essayé...) le gentil technicien me propose, si toujours sans améliorations, d'envoyer l'iMac... (suuuuuuuuupppeeeeeeeeeerrrr....3 semaines sans ordi minimum....)

SOLUTION 2 - Ne rien faire de tout cela parceque c'est inutile, apeller Apple et décrire ou affirmer que tout à bien été fait...(à la guerre comme à la guerre) pour passer directement à la vitesse supérieur.

La suite très vite....


----------



## titigrou (7 Septembre 2005)

arf...
Trois semaines sans ordi non mais ça va pas la tête!!!!
Non mais apple a du progrès à faire!
Un apple Center, on amène l'ordi, ils prennent contact avec apple, et hop échange! Voilà comment ça devrait se passer!
Echange bien sur après que un technicien de l'apple center ai diagnostiqué un problème...


----------



## bugsbunny (7 Septembre 2005)

freefalling a dit:
			
		

> Posté il y a plusieurs semaines :
> 
> Il y a déjà beaucoup de posts sur ce sujet. Le probleme existe apparement autant sur les iMac de première génération RevA, ainsi que la seconde RevB (si iMac acheté vers Mai 2005, avec carte ATI Radeon et Tiger me semble t-il).
> 
> ...



idem +1


----------



## freefalling (8 Septembre 2005)

Coup de fil à Apple . . Quelle surprise  (ha ha ... ha ! ... ) Réinstallation de Tiger = échec total : CPU toujours aussi chaud (je suis en train de graver toute ma bibliothèque iTunes : rien d'autre n'est lancé : CPU à 64C° ). Mais comme mon iMac est à côté de mon PC (oui, je switch en permanance) et que ce dernier fait un rafu horrible (le ventilateur claque contre les fils ou un truc du genre) je n'entend presque plus mon iMac... Ca fait presque peur, me disant que finalement le bruit de l'iMac n'était pas si terrible..??? Peut-être même...normal..?????!! (ou comment l'art de trouver des excuses parce que je suis en train de flipper de la venue du technicien si jamais il me disait "Hé ben non, y'a rien d'étrange là-dedans, le bruit est un bruit normal.." La, j'aurai franchement les boules.. :affraid: 

Mais passons.

Comme je suis acquéreur de l'AppleCare, et qu'il n'y a pas de boutique Apple dans ma ville (Brest) un technicien doit téléphonner dans la semaine pour venir checker l'iMac sur place. Sympa. Ca pourra peut-être éviter l'envoi pur et simple de l'ordi...?

///// .....et si je brûlais des cierges le soir de pleine lune autour de l'écran tourné vers le Sud pour que l'iMac fasse encore plus de bruit...aurais-je la chance de bénéficier carrément d'un remplacement d'ordi..... ???? \\\\

Aller, 'faut que je me réveille là...




La suite au plus vite....


----------



## tweek (8 Septembre 2005)

bonjour! voila titigrou je me suis permis de faire un copier/coller du lien que tu ma filé pour en faire partager tout le monde (cependant les photos n esont pas presentes avec le mode d'emploi il faudra pour cela vous rendre sur l'adresse donnée par titigrou (fort utile et un grand merci  ) un peu plus haut... voici ce que j'ai pu relever:

Comme dit dans le titre, je vais vous faire part de mes bidouilles visant à éradiquer le problème de grésillement provenant du ventilo CPU des iMac G5 17" et parfois 20".

Après 3 changements de midplane et un changement de CE ventilo, mon problème d'iRazoir était tjrs présent. J'ai donc décidé de tout prendre en main et de faire MAc Bidouille 

Le principe est simple, il faut tout d'abords retirer le boîtier qui contient le ventilo. Ce même boitier fait office de caisse de résonance et augmente donc le grésillement du ventilo se trouvant à l'intérieur.
Ce boîtier ce situe en bas à droite, iMac ouvert donc vue sur les composants.
Il suffit de lever le loquet transversal vers le haut puis de faire un va et vient de gauche à droite (ou l'inverse  )afin de le faire ressortir. L'aide d'un tournevis plat n'est pas de refus, n'hésitez pas à tirer, rien en dehors de ce loquet ne vient gêner son extraction.

Vue du boitier extrait
Une fois extrait de son compartiment, il ne reste plus qu'à retirer le ventilo qui se trouve à l'intérieur.

Maintenant, les choses sérieuses, passons à l?isolation dudit ventilo via la mousse isolation phonique de chez akasa

Mon retour d?expérience vous facilitera la tâche pour l?aspect pratique de la pose elle- qui se révèle délicate par certain endroit.

Vue du fond isolé
Voilà pour l?isolation du fond, mesurez approximativement (ajoutez quelque mm au cas ou), collez, c?est gagné.

Vue sur les rajouts de fond
Prenez soins de rajouter quelque bout de mousse dans les 2 recoins droit et gauche. Astuce : ne décoller qu?une partie de la pièce afin de la repousser au max dans le fond.

Pièce de fond semi décollée 
.

2 pièces droite et gauche
En ce qui concerne les côtés, le verrou de blocage du boîtier (ouverture et fermeture du loquet) gène le calage parfait.
Attention : suite à l?installation de la pièce côté gauche, installez le ventilo et mesuré la distance de mousse nécessaire pour le côté droit, la pièce doit être un peu plus courte.
Il faut décoller seulement une partie de cette pièce pour que le verrou puisse naviguer librement.
Pièce droite plus courte que la gauche

Isolation du couvercle
Dernière isolation, celle du couvercle, je l?ai couvert à moitié, vous êtes libre d?aller jusqu?au bout, je testerais plus tard.

Vue opération finie
Voilà, il ne vous restes plus qu?a placer le ventilo qui normalement se trouve bien calé sur les côtés, j?ai simplement rajouté une cale en caoutchouc derrière qui l?appui contre la bouche d?entrée d?air du radiateur. Si vous utilisez la même mousse, il n?y a aucun souci niveau tenus du ventilo.


Voilà, après cela je n'entend plus le bruit le lourd, très lourd grésillement, je rigole pas, ceci n'est pas un fake 

Essayez et vous serez agréablement surpris, le seul truc c'est que l'on entend un poil plus le souffle du ventilo, mais rien à voir avec l'irazoir d'origine.


----------



## titigrou (8 Septembre 2005)

Tu l'as fait ou pas???


----------



## tweek (8 Septembre 2005)

ouaip... je vien a l'instant de le terminer

il est vrai que le bruit a diminué cest tres efficace deux rajout de mousse sur les cotés!!!! (egalement un rajout de fond est necessaire)

la mousse d'origine sert a filtrer apparament

non seulement le bruit est reduit mais en plus, l'air entrant est filtré encore mieux (ca ma permi de nettoyer le mien vu que mon mac est dans un endroit plutot poussiereux) et la mousse permet une meilleure isolation a la fois sonore, barriere contre la poussiere et protection!!!

il faut cependant mettre une couche assez fine pour ne pas non plus boucher l'arrivee d'air (env. 7 à 8mm) et selectionner une mousse legere pas trop dense (style eponge  )


testé ET approuvé!  n'importe qui peut le faire!!

Attention cependant je ne le redirai jamais assez, PRENEZ BIEN SOIN DE LA COQUE QUI SE RAYE TRES FACILEMENT SOYEZ FERME TOUT EN ETANT DELICAT le mac est puissant mais fragile un conseil: posez si vous realisez ce petit changement la coque sur un canape ou un lit par exemple de facon a ce quelle ne prenne aucun choc

voilaaaa encore merci a toi


----------



## titigrou (8 Septembre 2005)

Entre mac user on s'entraide!
Juste une précision, ou deux plutôt!
La mousse tu l'as acheté où? Car cela m'ennuie de payer des frais de ports sur le net pour un peu de mousse...
Puis pour réaliser l'opération, tu as suivi le tutoriel de macbidouille à la lettre où tu as rajouté des choses?
J'ai très peur de l'ouvrir et de faire des betises c'est pour ça!!!
Tu as pris des photos de ta manip?


----------



## tweek (8 Septembre 2005)

alors... commencons par le commencement:

- en ce qui concerne la mousse, je ne sais pas ou en acheter et c'est inutile de le faire sur le web ca reviendrai trop cher... personellement, je  suis dans le monde de l'enseigne neon et pour trimballer les tubes on les envellope de ce type de mousse (cest pour ca que quand jai vu la photo du type qui l'a realise sur macbidouille, ca a fait tilt parce que cest la meme matiere) donc j'en ai retrouve dans une boite... tu peux essayer d'en trouver dans des paquets fragiles ou alors si t'es vraiment determiné a le faire (et un sacre culot  , nan j'plaisante) tu peu en demander dans les magasins de bricolage quand il recoivent des commandes de truc en verre ou porcelaine et je crois meme que dans ces mags de bricolage ils en vendent!

- en effet j'ai suivi a la lettre sur le site de peur de faire une c. ca fait a peine 20 j que jai mon ordi et g pas envie de rajouter des trucs pas sur tu vois; (a part que la , la description me parraisait convaincante et serieuse donc jai tenté) et ca marche bien!!!!

n'aie pas peur de faire des betises il suffit de faire ca a tete reposee etre zen, et suivre e-x-a-c-t-e-m-e-n-t ce quon te dit j'te promet! vaut mieu pas chercher midi a 14h lol!

- je n'ai pas pris des photos de la manip car celle donnees dans le tutoriel de macbidouille sont bien placées et, je debute sur forum et je ne sais pas trop comment mettre un lien ou une photo  vraiment desole pour les photo cest vrai ke j'aurais du y penser...


mais fais treeeees attention a la coque!!!!!!   eh ouais ouais ouais je me repete mais prendre soin de ses affaires cest important  

aller les bricoleurs ! pour ceux ki veulent, au boulooot

ps bonne chance titigrou  

bonne nuit a tous :sleep:


----------



## titigrou (8 Septembre 2005)

Bon demain je pars en quête de mousse isolante!
Et sinon, niveau température, ca donne quoi?


----------



## freefalling (9 Septembre 2005)

Après coups de fil à apple (voire chapitres precedents) le technicien m'apelle en fin de journée. "Je viens de recevoir le rapport du centre Apple, mais il est vide !" me dit-il. J'explique alors les quelques symptôme de min iMac, et dès que je lui parle des 80°C : "Ok bon la c'est simple on change carrément la carte." Sympa. Il commande donc une nouvelle carte mère, et viendra l'installer sur place dès récéption.

...bon..., si je suis super satisfait de ces démarches (car le tout et très rapide au final, je n'ai rien à payer et tout est sur place) j'ai bien peur que, à la vur des autres posts utilisateurs d'iRasoir sur ce forum, un remplacement de carte mère ne modifiera pas grand chose semble-t-il... Mais bon, ça fera déjà une cure de rajeunissement à l'iMac !

(et puis, après, on recommencera les coups de fils...)

A suivre...


----------



## titigrou (9 Septembre 2005)

Yes tient nous au courant!
J'espère en tout cas que ton problème sera résolu!
Je vais voir pour le mien parce que j'en ai marre de tourner en performance réduite...


----------



## tweek (9 Septembre 2005)

salut salut

niveau temperature je ne depasse pas les 50C° mais le gadgetwidget ne se base que sur l'activite de l'ordi    cest a dire ke si tu effectues une grosse tache, qui soit chaud ou frais il va indiquer un egrosse temperature

il ne chauffe pas plus ni moins que avant d'avoir mis la mousse   

la mousse ne diminue pas la temperature mais juste le bruit des vibrations et de l'hélice...

bonne chance a toi pour la mousse  
si un jour macgeneration fais un grand meeting je ten filerai   (ce serait cool ce meeting au fait)


et remonte ton ordi en fonctionnement normal cest le mieux sinon tu vas te passer de l'envie d'utiliser ton mac lol

BONNE CHANCE!!!


----------



## titigrou (9 Septembre 2005)

Ben en perf automatique,, je monte à 78 degrés, et j'ai pas essayer de lancer photoshop!!!! alors j'imagine même pas!!!


----------



## tweek (9 Septembre 2005)

:sick:


----------



## freefalling (13 Septembre 2005)

Coup de tel du technicien. Il passera demain vers 11h/11h30 ..

    ............................

                Après avoir raccroché, je me dis qu'il vaudrai mieux que je sauvegarde toutes mes données, on ne sait jamais, et en profite alors pour réinstaller Tiger après formatage du disque pour vérifier l'état du bruit (on ne sais jamais, la également...).

                 ENORME SURPRISE !!!! 


.................


                   LE BRUIT :  E   S   T   ...... toujours là.

   Toujours aussi horrible et ... bruyant.

    Mais ce qui est plus pénible, c'est que, depuis quelques heures, la sortie de mes disques est également défectueuse : alors que logiquement, lorsque que l'on ejecte un CD d'un iMac G5, il n'y a que 1/3 du CD qui sort, il faut maintenant que je mette la main sous la fente de sortie pour récupérer la galette toute chaude, qui tombe toute seule. (un vrai grille pain bientôt ???)

Si ça aurai pu être sympa pour les flemmards (ça tombe dans la paume, y'a plus a bouger) c'est plus relatif quand une gravure de DVD est finie et qu'il n'y a personne pour receptionner le disque...

Bref, j'espère que monsieur d'AppleCare a toute sa panoplie d'outils, parcequ'il y a du nouveau pour lui....
(Apple Apple Apple....mais que ce passe-til donc à l'ombre du pommier ?)



La suite demain


----------



## Felisse (14 Septembre 2005)

Bonsoir,

Ce que je ne comprends pas : N'est-il pas plus aisé pour Apple au bout d'un certain nombre de réparations infructueuses de changer d'un seul bloc toute la machine.
Comme cela tu te retrouverais avec une machine neuve qui marche bien comme tu le veux, et Apple, si ils y sont intéressés, peuvent alors étudier la machine de leur côté autant qu'ils le veulent, et enfin trouver la cause de la panne ?


----------



## Cricri (14 Septembre 2005)

Felisse a dit:
			
		

> Bonsoir,
> 
> Ce que je ne comprends pas : N'est-il pas plus aisé pour Apple au bout d'un certain nombre de réparations infructueuses de changer d'un seul bloc toute la machine.
> Comme cela tu te retrouverais avec une machine neuve qui marche bien comme tu le veux, et Apple, si ils y sont intéressés, peuvent alors étudier la machine de leur côté autant qu'ils le veulent, et enfin trouver la cause de la panne ?



Ca fait maintenant un an qu'ils procèdent comme ça avec l'imac G5 rev A et B. Apparement ça leur va. Va savoir....


----------



## freefalling (14 Septembre 2005)

Ca y est. Le technicien et reparti, la carte mère a été changée sous mes yeux.

   Alors, verdict : premier allumage : ventilos au maximum, comme rarement entendu. J'ai précisé au réparateur que ce n'était pas à ce point. Redémarrage pur et simple : tout va mieux. Je remarque tout de même que j'ai perdu ma licence de QuickTime Pro 7 et qu'il me faut rappeller à Soundtrack Pro tous ses numéros de série .. mais rien de "grave".

   Je lance iTunes, insère et sort un CD : le CD ne tombre apparement plus tout seul (voire chapitres précédents) mais bon, on me conseille de ne pas hésiter à téléphoner si il y a un problème, il sera remplacé (sympa) car il n'avait pas de toute façon les outils pour examiner le lecteur.

   Toujours en compagnie du technicien, je lance un divX sous quicktime 7, puis avance rapide, retour rapide. Le mac n'est pas silencieux, mais il est loin d'être très bruyant.

    Assez content (mais restant sur mes gardes) je signe un papier rose qui annonce fièrement "Test effectué réussi", et fait causette avec le type, très sympa. 

   J'explique quelle route prendre pour qu'il retourne sur Rennes (hé oui, il était venu uniquement pour 2 personnes ce jour : 250km !)  et je retourne moi à mon iMAc......

.......

   "Et là, le drame".... -sic-  : toujours sous QuickTime, en avance rapide continu (pendant 1 minute) le CPU commence à s'exciter et la température monte à 77°C...avant de redescendre à 60/65°C quand je stoppe.. ENORME DECEPTION..

   Alors je me dis : comme le bruit n'a rien à voir avec le bouccan atroce du premier démarrage (ventilos en état semblable à lorsque l'on installe la mise à jour "Sleep Light Updater", c'est dire) peut-être finalement suis-je difficile et n'accepte pas ce grésillement sourd accompagné de la souflette que je prend peut-être comme un iRasoir qui n'en serai pas un ??
D'un autre coté, je me dis également que cela se produit alors que ce n'est qu'un "avance rapide" sous QuickTime sans rien d'autre d'ouvert, que la température monte à plus de 75°C et qu'à cette température, on m'avait bien conseillé, chez les techniciens, de changer la carte.

_(je précise aussi que, même si je savais qu'en changeant la carte je n'allais perdre aucune de mes données de mon disque dur, j'ai fait toutes mes sauvegardes avant l'intervention d'une nouvelle carte mère, et en ai profité pour (re!!!)installer Tiger 10.4 et ai mis à jour tout le iMac avec le logiciel d'updater d'Apple, etc... Bref, place nette. )
_ 

   Conclusion : franchement déçu, je vais néanmoins attendre quelques temps pour constater d'éventuelles améliorations. Si rien ne se produit, alors je reprendrai contact à Apple pour un nouveau "Tome" en perspective....

Réactions bienvenues

#Freefalling#


----------



## Vonbek (14 Septembre 2005)

Cette question de temperature ça me chifonne, car je me mets en mode perf automatique, j'atteins facilement les 75°. Pensez vous que c'est grave?


----------

